# F2l tricks playlist



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0NAR2538KDFyyl-SCY0-_PhYlmM6IvS7

Guys please post here videos with f2l tricks so i can add it to this playlist.


----------

